# Heater (?) under the table



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Probably a silly question but I really don't know the answer  And yet more proof of my lack of technical knowhow.

We have had our Adria Coral 650SP since new in 2005 and have only just tried the equipment I assumed to be a heater under the table. Switched it on i.e. turned the knob from 0 to 3 and nothing happened   

The MH is parked in a car park opposite us and it's pouring with rain so have no inclination to go and check the name of the "heater". Could anyone enlighten me as to what it is and how to work it. Googling has just made me realise how many interpretations there are for "motorhome space heaters" :roll: 

Sue


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> Probably a silly question but I really don't know the answer  And yet more proof of my lack of technical knowhow.
> 
> We have had our Adria Coral 650SP since new in 2005 and have only just tried the equipment I assumed to be a heater under the table. Switched it on i.e. turned the knob from 0 to 3 and nothing happened
> 
> ...


I believe that the heater under the table is for keeping the passengers warm when travelling. I also think, but am not 100% sure that the heat is provided from the engine coolant in the same way as the cab heater is. I believe the knob gives some control of the heat by altering the fan speed and that this will not work unless the engine is running.
Is this the heater you are talking about?


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

I think rayc is correct, I have one in my camper and it uses heat from the engine and the fan will only work while the ignition is switched on. Obviously no heat until the engine has warmed up so really only of use while travelling to supplement the cab heater...


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just as I thought. We tried it before the engine heated up so that is (hopefully why it was cold). 

Many thanks for the prompt replies. What a wonder this forum is    

Sue


----------

